
Show HN: Antelope, free iOS adblocker - mattkrisiloff
http://getantelope.com/
======
mattkrisiloff
Hey, project creator here -- been working on this with some friends as a side
project. It's a free, open-source adblocker, and it's based on EasyList /
EasyPrivacy. It doesn't have 'acceptable ads.'

Hoping to add user-controlled whitelisting soon. Would love feedback on app
design / setup flow / any constructive thoughts!

~~~
unicornporn
Cool! Anything that makes it different from
[http://adblockfast.com](http://adblockfast.com) ?

~~~
mattkrisiloff
It's a different block list -- they wrote their own, this one is based on
open-source Easylist / Easyprivacy.

I'm honestly not sure which blocklist is better between mine and Adblock
Fast's. If you have feedback, would love to hear.

------
an4rchy
Simple and clean!

Also, the video/animation for load time is hard to compare, it would be great
to see them side by side or see actual numbers.

~~~
mattkrisiloff
That makes sense -- good point.

------
peterloron
@mattkrisiloff -- What makes this different/better than Crystal? Thanks.

~~~
mattkrisiloff
It's free / open-source is the main thing. No 'acceptable ads' either.

Crystal costs $1, and they're paid money by Adblock Plus to pass some ads
through.

------
stephenr
Does/will this a) have a companion safari extension for OS X and b) sync it's
settings via iCloud?

~~~
mattkrisiloff
a) Probably not -- I'm a Chrome user on desktop, and uBlock works sufficiently
for me.

b) That's a good feature idea! Thanks.

~~~
stephenr
Well now that I've installed it and see it has no settings, b) seems somewhat
irrelevant..

------
wingerlang
Nice demo. And nice touch to mention the cache, which was on my mind.

~~~
mattkrisiloff
Thanks!

